# turkistan raoches egg question



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hiya
got some egg cases now.

how many do they hatch from the egg case.?
and how long do they take to hatch ?
do i have to remove the egg cases?


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

anyone know these questions???


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

when will i expect the babies???
and should i remove them from colony????


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

*Turkistan eggs*

Did the eggs hatch.
I have a similar problem, with lots of egg sacs, but no babies.
The adults seem to be fine and all kept in a cricket keeper on top of the viv.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi i keep and breed these. I find it easiest to collect the eggs and place them in a ice cream tub on several sheets of tissue paper. I also place in with them a small shallow dish filled with cotton wool and fresh water. Then put egg crate on top of the eggs. Then put the lid on and place half on half off a heat matt. Check them every 5 days. Remove and replace any yet paper egg crate. Eggs can take up to 60 days to hatch. Once they hatch they be under the egg crate remove them and place in main enclosure. They will keep hatching for many weeks so keep checking and if any more remove. Do not put food in with eggs or it will go mouldy. Also beware babys can climb much better than adults


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Last post ment to say replace any wet paper or egg crate lol. Replying on mobile phone as at mates house. Basicaly they need high temperature and humidity to hatch. If low temp they take forever to hatch or dont at all and with low humidity they wont hatch. Any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Each egg case holds up to 15 babys.


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the advice.
I didnt realise they took so long to hatch.
I have no problem with the adults escaping.
You did say that they were good climbers when young. Can they climb plastic when young and would they escape from a standard tupperware food container with holes in the lid?

Cheers.


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

The babys can certainly climb the silicon joins in a fish tank. I also find they can climb the sides of some plastics. To stop it you can use some vasaline around the top edge. They dont seem to be able to climb that but it needs to be regulary changed or they begin to. I just have a aquarium with cling film over the top with vasaline to hold it down. Ill put some pics up later for u


----------



## pugly mugly (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks alot for the advice.

I setup the eggs in a seperate container with tissue, egg crates and water gel as advised and placed ontop of the viv. And today there were about 10 baby cockroaches.

Much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats great to hear. As long as they are nice and hot they will keep hatching. If u are breeding to feed to reptiles make sure u dont feed off before the new ones start laying eggs again lol.


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

you got any piccs???


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sure ill put some up when i get home tonight


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi as promised here are some photos of the setup I have.










I have put corrigated cardbaord around the sides of the tank. this first of all helps to insulate the tank and secondly keeps a large amount of light out.











I found that baby roaches can climb the sides of the silicon in the viv. You can use vasaline to stop them climbing the sides but it needs changing frequently otherwise they can climb out again.
I find it easier to use cling film. You may be able to see black tape stuck on the cling film, this is so that when you lift it off the cling film doesnt roll up. To help the cling film also stick to the top of the tank i smear vasaline under it.
The cling film also maintains high humidity and temp. Just open it up once a week at least to let air in.










The food I place on to plastic lids this makes it easier to clean. Also Notice the egg crate. Every lower part has a hole cut out this enables the waste and food etc to drop straight through to the bottom of the tank.
By doing this when it needs cleaning you can hold the eggg crate in place and just tilt the tank on to its end and all the waste will slide out. That means you can just scoop it out.
They require NO substrate.










The food I feed is cat food and fresh veg. The water I place cotton wool in and change each week. There is no need to crush food they are capable of breaking the food down themselves even when young.










Finaly the Roaches them selves. I estimate I have around 3000 of varying sizes.
And one last thing which I forgot under the tank there is a heat mat with no stat covering the entire underneath of the egg crate. hope this helps Steve


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

nearly the same setup as mine woop!
but i got a huge blue crate. with holes around the side, and top of crate i got 10cmx10cm of mess.

and food on cat food dishes. ...
nice setup.


----------



## foggy01.1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

cheers. It is the easiest way of keeping them LOL.
I fed my last batch of a bit early so am now having to wait for them to get to full size before feedign off again LOL.


----------

